# bye bye fursuit parade



## Dedskunk (Nov 6, 2016)

Why are so meany cons ditching the fursuit parade? Its become such a staple at Furry conventions, just look at Anthocon this year. Why would they throw away such a defined feature?


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Nov 6, 2016)

It wasn't cut from the schedule at all, from 2016 at least.  I haven't seen 2017's yet.

Anthrocon 2016 Schedule

Saturday, 1pm.


----------



## Dedskunk (Nov 6, 2016)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> It wasn't cut from the schedule at all, from 2016 at least.  I haven't seen 2017's yet.
> 
> Anthrocon 2016 Schedule
> 
> Saturday, 1pm.


No, I know that. I mean MFF this year dropped their fursuit parade.


----------



## brian577 (Nov 7, 2016)

Dedskunk said:


> No, I know that. I mean MFF this year dropped their fursuit parade.



Your exact statement "Why are so meany cons ditching the fursuit parade?"  Could you provide more examples?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 7, 2016)

Dedskunk said:


> No, I know that. I mean MFF this year dropped their fursuit parade.


Really? How strange. It's the sort of thing you'd expect from very small cons with very few fursuiters, but not MFF. There had to be a good reason for it.


----------



## Dedskunk (Nov 7, 2016)

brian577 said:


> Your exact statement "Why are so meany cons ditching the fursuit parade?"  Could you provide more examples?


FWA & BLFC dropped theirs to.


----------



## Keefur (Feb 27, 2017)

Logistics become a nightmare when the numbers get too big.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 27, 2017)

No dont this please we need parades


----------



## Keefur (Mar 2, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> No dont this please we need parades


I agree.


----------



## GhasterRedPanda (Apr 2, 2017)

I can see why
There are so many fursuiters now in the furry fandom
The parade at FC was a MESS because of this
It's hard to organize a small group of around 10 fursuiters 
Imagine over 1000 suiters


----------



## Andy Pandy (Apr 2, 2017)

While it's too bad, because I just got shipped my first fursuit, I can understand why. FWA is my only local con ^^" but I'm sure it gets busier each year and harder to keep people happy and safe. I guess it's better to lose a parade than a whole Convention, right?


----------



## Simo (Apr 3, 2017)

That's too bad these are fading out...when I've gone to a con, they're among my favorite events. And I'd love to go to MFF or BLFC, those are the top two cons on my list on ones that sound the most exciting...huh...I'll have to ask a fur I know who works helping set up BLFC about the parade issue, now I'm curious! BLFC is in a hotel with a casino, so maybe the casino rules/security impact the logistics.


----------

